# Cabinet cooling via Cooler Guys fans



## mojojojo

Well I finally got around to installing the fans I purchased from The Cooler Guys. Note that my TV stand does not have any ventilation holes so until now I was doing everything with the front door open and the receiver was running warm to very warm! Since the instal, I've watched several hours of tv non-stop - no movie watching yet, and went to check how hot the receiver was to the touch a couple of times. Awesome! Cool as a cucumber! Even the SA cable box, which tends to run hot was cooler then ever! I'm using a smart strip to run them.

The duals are: http://www.coolerguys.com/840556087946.html
The single is: http://www.coolerguys.com/840556087939.html

I just used a drill to drill out the corners and used my trusty Leatherman tool to saw out the back.


















































Clearance behind the receiver is tight, but I'm a happy man.









If you press mute, you can maybe hear a faint murmur in the distance, but nothing when there is audio.

PS: Mods, not sure where to put this but seemed like the right place, please move if needed.


----------



## mechman

Nice job! :T


----------



## Owen Bartley

mojo, so these are running directly on AC power from the strip? Do you just turn the strip on when you want to use them, or do you have them plugged into a receiver's remote turn-on plug or something? Was there any kind of adapter needed to plug these in directly (instead of the molex computer type plug)?


----------



## koyaan

Owen Bartley said:


> mojo, so these are running directly on AC power from the strip? Do you just turn the strip on when you want to use them, or do you have them plugged into a receiver's remote turn-on plug or something? Was there any kind of adapter needed to plug these in directly (instead of the molex computer type plug)?


Turning the fans on and off seems it would be the biggest problem. Some sort of I/R repeater input to activate the switch would be neat.


----------



## mojojojo

Owen Bartley said:


> mojo, so these are running directly on AC power from the strip? Do you just turn the strip on when you want to use them, or do you have them plugged into a receiver's remote turn-on plug or something? Was there any kind of adapter needed to plug these in directly (instead of the molex computer type plug)?


Turning them on and off is the easiest thing. I use what's called a smart strip, basically a power bar where some of the plugs are always on and some others only get power when the device plugged into the 'master' plug is turned on. So I have the receiver plugged into the master and the fans plugged into these smart plugs. As soon as the receiver turn on - standby does not draw enough current to activate the others - the fans come automatically. they also turn off when the receiver is turned off. Note anything can be used as the 'master' just not a cable box as they use the same amount of power at standby as when on. 


Yes, they are a kit that includes AC adapters. The duals are piggy backed onto each other so only use one AC plug. 

They also sell models with temp sensors that turn the fans in/ off with temp presets. You could power those the same way, ie: smart strip or a regular power strip.


----------



## TypeA

Very cool mojo, looks like a nice clean install.

Since those little fans dont draw much juice you can also use a switched power outlet on the back of your avr, if so equipped and assuming you dont need so many fans.

But those smart strips are really slick. I picked one up when I found that I needed, and my Onkyo 3007 lacked, a zone 1 trigger (ironically it DOES have a zone 2 and 3 trigger). Wanted to use a trigger to power on the emotiva amplifier when I powered on the avr. A sacrificed mono cable spliced to a sacrificed 9v wall-wort and the amp is powering on when I turn on my avr, not ideal but works and its all thanks to a smart strip.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Great solution, mojo. That sounds like it could be an ideal setup for a projector mounted in a hushbox too. Projector turns on - ventilation fans turn on at the same time, and no need to fiddle around. Thanks for the tip, I haven't seen one of those smart strips before.


----------



## chrapladm

Been a while but I wanted to know how the fans have been going?

I plan on building a large wide entertainment center with built ins such as cooling with fans and just wanted to know how the durability has been on these fans. And have they provided enough cooling or what would you do differently?

Thanks


----------



## Mopar_Mudder

I use the same thing only in a triple fan, works really good. You can also get them with a thermostat, that is what I use to control mine, turns on and off all by it's self


----------



## bambino

The thermostat is the way to go for conveniance but my trick is the old flick of the switch thing.lddude:

Just of curiousity are the fans pushing or pulling air?


----------



## Zeitgeist

bambino said:


> The thermostat is the way to go for convenience but my trick is the old flick of the switch thing.lddude:
> 
> Just of curiosity are the fans pushing or pulling air?


I've always wanted to do a thermostatically controlled fan setup... Don't need it, but sounds like fun!

I've always been fuzzy on whether it's better to push or pull air when ventilating like that. Or if it matters in most cases.


----------



## Mopar_Mudder

bambino said:


> The thermostat is the way to go for conveniance but my trick is the old flick of the switch thing.lddude:
> 
> Just of curiousity are the fans pushing or pulling air?


Mine are pulling out the top and I have an air inlet on the bottom, so you get a good chimeny effect out of it. The cabinet is about 22"w X 45"h X 24"d

I attached some pictures for reference


----------



## Mopar_Mudder

Zeitgeist said:


> I've always wanted to do a thermostatically controlled fan setup... Don't need it, but sounds like fun!
> 
> I've always been fuzzy on whether it's better to push or pull air when ventilating like that. Or if it matters in most cases.


Generally with something like a cabinet or rack you want to pull air. Other wise you are just forcing air into the cabinet and pushing it around. If you pull air out fresh air will go into replace it, as long as you leave somewhere for it to go in. Heat always rises so the top is normally best.


----------

